# Total bars



## sachsmo (Jan 16, 2010)

Who sells these, I need a small mount Husky bar, for my new to me 120. I also like the Woodland pro at Baileys, but they only come in the larger mount.

Do they make an adaptor for the larger mount, to small Husky/Dolmar?


----------



## Harold W (Jan 16, 2010)

Total Bars are sold by Tilton Equipment Co to their Dealers. Any saw shop that does bussiness with Tilton will be able to order you a Total bar. You could try email Tilton and see if they will tell you who your nearest dealer is.


----------



## zr900 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tilton has a dealer finder on their website


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 16, 2010)

*Dealer found*

Thanks,

I googled Total and found their Dealer locator. So happens there is a Dealer less than 5 mIles from me.

Are Total bars real expensive? they look very nice, almost stainless looking.

The Total Superbar might be the best looking bar out there.

http://www.tiltonequipment.com/html/chainsawaccessories_112.htm


----------



## Honkie (Jan 16, 2010)

They are GREAT! We have run them on our rental saws for years with no problems. They are made by tsumura. Our 24 inchers cost around 40 dollars and our 16 inch bars are around 26 dollars.....maybe cheaper, I have to look at the invoice.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 16, 2010)

Good to hear, I will have to wait until Monday to check out the nearest Dealer. Hope they have the small Husky mount, 20 incher with 72 link. (keep loop size inventory to a minimum)


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 16, 2010)

Total super bars are very nice and they make them in Husky small and large mount. I have a 16" on my 346, the only bad thing is they don't make a 16".325 .050 in the super bar only .058 other then that they seem great and the finish holds up nicely


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 17, 2010)

*Bump*

Anyone else, good bad, or indifferent?

The Total Superbars look great, and one has said they hold their finish well.
I just hate the look of a bar that has only cut a few loads looking like crap.

My experience with Oregon bars is they have very cheap finishes that are prone to flake and chip easily.

Perhaps I'm wrong, but my dealer said the Dolmar bar on my 5100 is Oregon, it started flaking after the first few outings. The script has been gone for years.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Tsumura make some of the best wearing bars available, and they are the best finished bars I've seen.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 17, 2010)

mobetter said:


> Anyone else, good bad, or indifferent?
> 
> The Total Superbars look great, and one has said they hold their finish well.
> I just hate the look of a bar that has only cut a few loads looking like crap.
> ...



I know what you mean about the Oregon paint jobs, they can't seem to make a tankfull of work without losing some. I have ~4 tanks on the Total Superbar and it looks brand new even the logo is unblemished


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love my Totals....well what you can see of them...







I try not to buy anything else anymore.


Mike


----------



## PB (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the Total bars. They rails last a lot longer than other brands, and they just look good on Jonsered saws too. My dealer has a high price on his, paid $55 for a 24" bar which isn't too bad but you can find them cheaper.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 17, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> I love the Total bars. They rails last a lot longer than other brands, and they just look good on Jonsered saws too. My dealer has a high price on his, paid $55 for a 24" bar which isn't too bad but you can find them cheaper.



you know you can get them with Jonsered on them


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 17, 2010)

I give $50 for a 24" and $60 for a 28". I didn't think that was too bad compared to oregon or stihl.


----------



## cpr (Jan 17, 2010)

I hve yet to try one, but would like one for my 266.

The "Laser" bars sold by Cutter's Choice look like Tsumura bars.

http://cutterschoice.com/cgi-bin/st...s=new_us&category=Guide Bars&s_category_id=18


----------



## PB (Jan 17, 2010)

cpr said:


> I hve yet to try one, but would like one for my 266.
> 
> The "Laser" bars sold by Cutter's Choice look like Tsumura bars.
> 
> http://cutterschoice.com/cgi-bin/st...s=new_us&category=Guide Bars&s_category_id=18



If you order from them, you need to tell them that you want the Tsumura bars. They have switched over to the German made Carlton bars, but still stock some of the Tsumura.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> If you order from them, you need to tell them that you want the Tsumura bars. They have switched over to the German made Carlton bars, but still stock some of the Tsumura.



Yep, Last order we got in from them was half tsumura and half the german bars. The german bars appear to be very good bars but the tsumuras sure look nicer.


----------



## MCW (Jan 18, 2010)

Honkie said:


> They are GREAT! We have run them on our rental saws for years with no problems. They are made by tsumura. Our 24 inchers cost around 40 dollars and our 16 inch bars are around 26 dollars.....maybe cheaper, I have to look at the invoice.



Remember that apart from Tsumura, Total have also had rebadged German bars (as mentioned below) and also used rebadged GB Pro Tops (I have some in stock in 24").



tdi-rick said:


> Tsumura make some of the best wearing bars available, and they are the best finished bars I've seen.



Yep. Best bars I've ever seen Rick as you know.



PlantBiologist said:


> If you order from them, you need to tell them that you want the Tsumura bars. They have switched over to the German made Carlton bars, but still stock some of the Tsumura.



Same deal with the Australian Carlton importers. The Carlton bars under 20" are available in Carlton branded Tsumura (until stock run out) and it pays to specify when ordering from them. The longer Carltons are German made (probably the same as the Total bars) and the newer Carlton Pro Sprocket bars are made by Oregon and are the Power Match Plus bars, just rebranded. The Power Match Plus bars are also top quality.
It seems as though Total and Carlton may be closely linked with bar suppliers?


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 18, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> Tsumura make some of the best wearing bars available, and they are the best finished bars I've seen.



I would agree with that. They do not seem to have many bad days in terms of quality control and the true-ness of the bars is unequaled. Tsumura hard tip bars are in my opinion the best hard tip currently available.

The German made Carlton bars are good but the ones that I have got are not in the same fit and finish category as the Tsumoras. Tsumoras are the current gold standard.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Super bars?*

Are the Carlton bars badged as Superbars?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have about 15-20 NOS Total bars left in my inventory if my memory serves me correctly. I will be selling some of them sometime this week or next.
I don't know that I have anything longer than 20", I will have to check.
They seem like good looking bars, but I hadn't heard much on them. Good to hear that you guys are having good luck with them, I just kind of stumbled upon mine at a sale- or I wouldn't have so many sitting around.


----------



## woodshed (Jan 18, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I have about 15-20 NOS Total bars left in my inventory if my memory serves me correctly. I will be selling some of them sometime this week or next.
> I don't know that I have anything longer than 20", I will have to check.
> They seem like good looking bars, but I hadn't heard much on them. Good to hear that you guys are having good luck with them, I just kind of stumbled upon mine at a sale- or I wouldn't have so many sitting around.



PM sent, I've been on the lookout for another tsumura bar for my 372XP and would consider a small mount for my 346XP if you have any.

Scott


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 18, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I have about 15-20 NOS Total bars left in my inventory if my memory serves me correctly. I will be selling some of them sometime this week or next.
> I don't know that I have anything longer than 20", I will have to check.
> They seem like good looking bars, but I hadn't heard much on them. Good to hear that you guys are having good luck with them, I just kind of stumbled upon mine at a sale- or I wouldn't have so many sitting around.





woodshed said:


> PM sent, I've been on the lookout for another tsumura bar for my 372XP and would consider a small mount for my 346XP if you have any.
> 
> Scott



PM also sent.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 18, 2010)

mobetter said:


> Are the Carlton bars badged as Superbars?



No.

The old Tsumura made Carlton bars are labelled 'Carlton Premium Sprocket-Tip' and the German made Carlton bars are 'Carlton Sprocket Tip' 
Both are clear coat brushed steel finished.
The Tumura bar has a distinctive nose, the German bar uses a Carlton style single rivet nose.

The new Carlton bars that are re-labelled Oregon Power Match Plus bars are painted black IIRC.


----------



## flyingtim01 (Jan 18, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I have about 15-20 NOS Total bars left in my inventory if my memory serves me correctly. I will be selling some of them sometime this week or next.
> I don't know that I have anything longer than 20", I will have to check.
> They seem like good looking bars, but I hadn't heard much on them. Good to hear that you guys are having good luck with them, I just kind of stumbled upon mine at a sale- or I wouldn't have so many sitting around.



PM sent.


----------



## NWnewguy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Still looking*

I have been looking all over for these things, but can't find anyone that stocks them. Specifically I need a 16" 3/8 for a 026 and a 20" 3/8 for a 575 Husky. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 18, 2010)

NWnewguy said:


> I have been looking all over for these things, but can't find anyone that stocks them. Specifically I need a 16" 3/8 for a 026 and a 20" 3/8 for a 575 Husky. Anyone know where I can get some?



Madsen's in Centralia is listed as a dealer, If you are close enough then visit in person (that's lucky). Google for their website ( no Total bars in their online catalog however)


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is mine on my 346 after ~5 tanks of work, look like new still


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 18, 2010)

krighky_ I'd love a small mount husky .325 x 24", so far only finding the GB ProTop. Gonna have to call Madsen's myself.

regards.

sig. forthcoming. something to do with saws no doubt.


----------



## NWnewguy (Jan 18, 2010)

*I was hoping*

I called Madsen's this morning with the hope that they would have the Total bars, but no luck. I would have loved the excuse to ride down there and check 'em out again. Still can't find anyone that actually has them in stock.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 18, 2010)

NWnewguy said:


> I called Madsen's this morning with the hope that they would have the Total bars, but no luck. I would have loved the excuse to ride down there and check 'em out again. Still can't find anyone that actually has them in stock.



try finding a J-red dealer, they should have them as Tilton is the distributer


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 18, 2010)

might be your best bet, if you haven't tried already:

http://www.tiltonequipment.com/html/locateadealer.htm

though much like the elusive sugi-hara I'm afraid. mine will be a GB, and will have to look good by looking bad.


----------



## PB (Jan 18, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> try finding a J-red dealer, they should have them as Tilton is the distributer



Not on the west coast, Tilton stops short of the PNW. 

NWnewguy if you really want a Total bar, contact a Spike60. He should be able to get you one.


----------



## MCW (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey as mentioned the Tsumuras are first class, but don't underestimate the GB Pro Tops if they are the Aussie made ones. Their finish has always been a bit rough but as far as toughness goes they are up there with the best. If your aim is to just look pretty, then go the Tsumura. If you actually USE your saw then you'll be happy with either bar...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like I may have sold more than I thought. I have a couple Super Bars, but they are both for Homelite. They are the older version, and arent the stainless finish like I have seen in this thread.
PN 306ML3 .050 14" 3/8
PN 321WL4 .050 3/8

I have a handful of Total II bars, but can't find model specs based on the part numbers. I will try and do a better job locating model specifics tomorrow. Late night at work, but I will dig through what I have. Looks like a couple may be small mount Husky, but I will have to see if I cant find some boxes for these and match the PN.

I did however find an Oregon Laser weld, and one or two older Pro Lites. Those are new, but the laser weld has some oxidation. Also a couple Oregon double guard's for Poulans.

I will try to get out some PM's to you guys that have sent them, but if you are looking for bars that are large mount Husky or 20"+ I do not have them. The only Husky mount that I have confirmed is an Oregon Pro Lite, and it is on my Husky as I speak.

For you guys that need small mount Huskys, the bars in question have a part number of T079SN2-2. These are Total II's which are laminate. I googled the PN and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Honkie (Jan 19, 2010)

The total II bars are laminated.......

I have an account with them...shoot me the bar numbers and I'll give ya a list of the specs....


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2010)

Honkie said:


> The total II bars are laminated.......
> 
> I have an account with them...shoot me the bar numbers and I'll give ya a list of the specs....



My Total II bars are solid and rebadged Aussie made GB Pro Tops. Bought straight from GB Australia.


----------



## Honkie (Jan 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> My Total II bars are solid and rebadged Aussie made GB Pro Tops. Bought straight from GB Australia.




Hmmmm......now this is getting interesting. All my 2010 catalog says is that they are laminated, and are intended for occasional use.

How old are your bars?

Are your total II bars polished or painted grey?

I guess they farm out to the lowest bidder.


----------



## Honkie (Jan 19, 2010)

just found this.......

http://www.tiltonequipment.com/html/csaguidebars_113.htm


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2010)

Honkie said:


> Hmmmm......now this is getting interesting. All my 2010 catalog says is that they are laminated, and are intended for occasional use.
> 
> How old are your bars?
> 
> ...




Yeah these bars would be old mate, not sure exactly but maybe 10+ years? They are actually white with Red writing (see pic). They were bought as part of a 2000 bar batch of old GB stock. Another dealer bought them and I bought a heap of him. All HV mount 24" .050" 83-84DL (83DL won't fit an 8 tooth sprocket without some chain stretch).


----------



## Honkie (Jan 19, 2010)

Polished or not, that bar shure looks good on that dolmar! 

I wonder why they stopped using solid re-badged GB, and went to a laminated bar of unknown origin?


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> Hey as mentioned the Tsumuras are first class, but don't underestimate the GB Pro Tops if they are the Aussie made ones. Their finish has always been a bit rough but as far as toughness goes they are up there with the best. If your aim is to just look pretty, then go the Tsumura. If you actually USE your saw then you'll be happy with either bar...



Right, did not mean to dog the GB or anything. Just mildly charmed by that fine finish on the Total. The saw works, and I don't fretthat it's 18 grams heavier with chipping enamel paint (and that's on my Windsor bar). Like the Oregon bars, the GB bars are readily available, w/ the GB being the only .325 24" sm I've found. 

regards


----------



## PB (Jan 19, 2010)

Honkie said:


> Polished or not, that bar shure looks good on that dolmar!
> 
> I wonder why they stopped using solid re-badged GB, and went to a laminated bar of unknown origin?



No idea, but that GB bar looks nice! It reminds me of the Windsor versions of the Jonsered bars. 

It has been mentioned already but the Total II bars sold here are laminate. I have one on my 2145, seems to be okay quality. I don't remember where they are made off the top of my head, but want to say Taiwan. That could be wrong, my memory fails me now and then.


----------



## MCW (Jan 20, 2010)

Honkie said:


> Polished or not, that bar shure looks good on that dolmar!
> 
> I wonder why they stopped using solid re-badged GB, and went to a laminated bar of unknown origin?



Well it "did" look good. This is a photo of it a month ago (saw on left)...







As far as a laminated bar of unknown origin I think you'll find they're made in Taiwan as mentioned.



teatersroad said:


> Right, did not mean to dog the GB or anything.
> regards



Thats OK mate, I didn't take it literally 

I'm sure you'd find that GB in Australia had contracts over the years to supply bars to nearly all major bar suppliers. I've seen GB Pro Tops and Hard Tops (hard noses) renamed as Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonsered, Homelite, Total II and I'm sure more that I've forgotten some or not aware of others. Thses were all purchased direct from GB in Melbourne, Australia as well. I'm guessing economics and supply all play a part as you would never dump Australian made GB bars for being poor quality. The up and down exchange rate has probably had something to do with it in the past but now being Chinese made I'm sure they'll have very few major companies knocking on their door for supply.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 20, 2010)

MCW said:


> Well it "did" look good. This is a photo of it a month ago (saw on left)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The advantage of insomnia, real-time comms. So GB is Chinese now? I'm not one to say nothing good can come out of China. Just a place that makes stuff. Too bad it is mostly crap, though I blame the motives of the companies that moved there in the first place. That said, if GB is all chinese, my hopes are dashed. Really after a pro .325 24" sm husky. My reasons are sound, found nothing though. Wondering if I can put a .325 tip on a 3/8 bar with any decent maker. Looks not for Oregon bars.

regards


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 20, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> The advantage of insomnia, real-time comms. So GB is Chinese now?
> [snip]
> regards



Still Australian owned, but has a tie in with a Chinese manufacturer so the majority of bars are going to be made there now.
GB chain is Chinese manufactured, and I'm guessing their rim sprockets, etc will be too.
We _think_ the harvester and Ti CN-40 bars are still to be made here, but really ??


----------



## MCW (Jan 20, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> The advantage of insomnia, real-time comms. So GB is Chinese now? I'm not one to say nothing good can come out of China. Just a place that makes stuff. Too bad it is mostly crap, though I blame the motives of the companies that moved there in the first place. That said, if GB is all chinese, my hopes are dashed. Really after a pro .325 24" sm husky. My reasons are sound, found nothing though. Wondering if I can put a .325 tip on a 3/8 bar with any decent maker. Looks not for Oregon bars.
> 
> regards



Unfortunately mate I'm afraid so. Reliable industry sources told me that GB were going Chinese with bars and chains (their new "Evo" line of chains - very bad by all accounts) quite a while back. GB has had numerous press releases (kept rather silent!) also stating this. I have them and have posted them on this site previously. The owner/manager of GB has also been seen on stands in China at trade shows supporting GB's new found allegiance with Chinese manufacturers. If you want Aussie made GB get in fast. As far as I am aware Stens had or still have massive stocks of Aussie made GBs. Don't settle for just "Australia" written on the bars either - ensure they are the real deal and made in Australia.
I'm hanging onto my Aussie made bars like you wouldn't believe


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 20, 2010)

MCW said:


> Unfortunately mate I'm afraid so. Reliable industry sources told me that GB were going Chinese with bars and chains (their new "Evo" line of chains - very bad by all accounts) quite a while back. GB has had numerous press releases (kept rather silent!) also stating this. I have them and have posted them on this site previously. The owner/manager of GB has also been seen on stands in China at trade shows supporting GB's new found allegiance with Chinese manufacturers. If you want Aussie made GB get in fast. As far as I am aware Stens had or still have massive stocks of Aussie made GBs. Don't settle for just "Australia" written on the bars either - ensure they are the real deal and made in Australia.
> I'm hanging onto my Aussie made bars like you wouldn't believe



Thanks for that. Stens $75 for 075-373. Jim's Mower (whoever that may be), $52. Price reflects orgin perhaps. I'll hold out hope for NOS, given the oddball size.


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 20, 2010)

k.. that's wierd. Jim's Mower drop ships from Stens? @ 30% savings?

The joys of commerce.

http://www.jimslawnmowerpartsbeltsblades.com/buy-replacement-lawn-mower-parts.html

pn# UHL24-58PJ


----------



## woodshed (Jan 20, 2010)

*Here's a bunch of Total bars, not sure what all they fit...*






http://cgi.ebay.com/HOMELITE-12-14-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b361b4e0

It says Homelite so I assume it is the small mount which also fits small mount Husky/Jonsered/Dolmar. Gotta be a couple winners in there somewhere.

Scott


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 20, 2010)

woodshed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOMELITE-12-14-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b361b4e0
> 
> It says Homelite so I assume it is the small mount which also fits small mount Husky/Jonsered/Dolmar. Gotta be a couple winners in there somewhere.
> 
> Scott



doesn't look like husky sm mount to me and it doesn't seem like you can flip them as there's only one tensioner hole


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 21, 2010)

Honkie said:


> They are GREAT! We have run them on our rental saws for years with no problems. They are made by tsumura. Our 24 inchers cost around 40 dollars and our 16 inch bars are around 26 dollars.....maybe cheaper, I have to look at the invoice.



Wow,

you must get them at cost!

My 20" was a bit more than you get a 24" for.




Worth the extra few bucks in my book.


----------



## MCW (Jan 21, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> doesn't look like husky sm mount to me and it doesn't seem like you can flip them as there's only one tensioner hole



Yeah definately small Homelite mount and don't fit any other saw. Same mount as my Homelite Super 2.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I took a picture of a handful of bars that I have in the shop, but need email the picture to someone. Explorer is down for me, but Firefox is working... for some reason I cannot upload pictures to my photobucket account when I am on Firefox.
I have part numbers to follow the upload of my picture as well. Thanks guys!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 23, 2010)

procarbine2k1 said:


> I took a picture of a handful of bars that I have in the shop, but need email the picture to someone. Explorer is down for me, but Firefox is working... for some reason I cannot upload pictures to my photobucket account when I am on Firefox.
> I have part numbers to follow the upload of my picture as well. Thanks guys!



You can upload the pics straight from your 'puter by clicking the 'manage attachments' button in the 'additional features' box below the 'reply to thread' box.
You may have to resize them though using something like irfanview, or I just click 'send to' 'mail recipient' and T/bird asks me do I want to resize them, so I click that and resave them then upload at a much more view friendly size.

BTW, I haven't used IE for years, I much prefer FF.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here they are, in a low-res GIF file. Glad I could post them though, and thanks a ton Rick for the help. Will shoot you a rep in a min.

From left to right, 122ML3-2, 306ML3-2, T080SN2-2, 122ML3-2, T079SN2-2, 61614 (14" Mac, Rem.).
I have more, but this is what I could get my hands on tonight. This is just to let you guys know what I have, I will post them in the classifieds when my saws sell (so I'm not taking up so much space in the classifieds section).


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Light and tough.*

Does Total make any light and tough bars, or any of you guys using any? They were used by the pros here locally under Tsumura and have a great reputation. 

Dave.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 24, 2010)

I love them. I run Stihl Bars on the stihl's and Total super/Tsumara on the husky's and J reds and dolmars. I've been running them for over 5 years now. They are the best wearing bars I have found and the finish remains good too. `I bought a stockpile of 20" and 24" husky bars about 3 years ago for $22/$28


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, 

what a deal. were those the Super Bars you got for that price?

I would stock up too at that price!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 24, 2010)

mobetter said:


> Wow,
> 
> what a deal. were those the Super Bars you got for that price?
> 
> I would stock up too at that price!



Yup those total super bars I got were made by Tsumara. not sure who makes them now. The regular Total bars were GB bars. check some of my old posts and you'll likely find a picture or 47 of Total super bars from 3-4 years ago


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 24, 2010)

Tsumara still makes them, unless the one I just got is old stock.

I paid 50 bones for a 20"! 




Darn Amish are always trying to keep the "English" down.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 24, 2010)

mobetter said:


> Tsumara still makes them, unless the one I just got is old stock.
> 
> I paid 50 bones for a 20"!
> 
> ...


----------



## Honkie (Jan 24, 2010)

mobetter said:


> Wow,
> 
> you must get them at cost!
> 
> ...



Yea, I have an account with Tilton/Total and get stuff through them for way less than retail.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 24, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> mobetter said:
> 
> 
> > Tsumara still makes them, unless the one I just got is old stock.
> ...


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone in the US use the light and tough bars. Or seen them at all, they look a bit like the sugihara's.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180459725709

Just bought this one. Was a little more than I wanted to spend but I needed another loop of chain so I figured what the heck. 

I have to agree that the total bars where and finish is better than other bars. I like the Sugihara bars too, but that set-up with the blue and green and yellow spacers is sort of a pain and they just don't fit the saw as well as the Totals. 

I have a brand new Total .325 bar that is both .058-.050 16 inch 66 dl. I haven't used it yet. I was wondering if anyone has tried one. I was wondering if the .050 chain would be to loose in the groove and if this would be a problem in the cut. I could go to .058 but I don't want to switch chain types again.

I'm putting this on my 2065 that currently is set-up for .058 and getting away from .058 alltogether. To many chains around. That gets confusing!

I also have a 16'' large Husky mount bar that is branded Norman Prince. It is a Total Super Bar under a diffarent name


----------



## Vibes (Jan 28, 2010)

Just opened my NEW TOTAL BAR, that I talked about in the above link. The item was described as used. The description was totally wrong. The bar is NEW. Also with the bar is a new Total chain. Has anyone ever seen a Total Branded chain?


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> Anyone in the US use the light and tough bars. Or seen them at all, they look a bit like the sugihara's.



Jonsered dealer told me Tilton is not going to import anymore of these bars....they got a small batch from Sweden and they all seem to have quality control issues. (something about plastic inserts not holding up) I think I talked him into snatching one for me....we'll see


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 28, 2010)

I was on Carlton's site the other day and according to the info there they are still selling Tsumura bars badged as their premium line, if anyone can confirm it may help someone get ahold of one that can't get a Total.


----------



## MCW (Jan 28, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> I was on Carlton's site the other day and according to the info there they are still selling Tsumura bars badged as their premium line, if anyone can confirm it may help someone get ahold of one that can't get a Total.



The Australian importers have a reasonable amount of Carlton branded Tsumura bars left in stock but only in 20" or left in the Pro Sprocket Nose. All sprocket nosed sizes above that are the German made Carltons or the new Carlton branded Oregon bars.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 29, 2010)

ale said:


> Jonsered dealer told me Tilton is not going to import anymore of these bars....they got a small batch from Sweden and they all seem to have quality control issues. (something about plastic inserts not holding up) I think I talked him into snatching one for me....we'll see



I was just going to order a batch of the Tsumura Light bars. The fallers here said they lasted good, maybe the plastic inserts have improved, I don't know, but the rails lasted 3 times as long as the Oregon bars.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 29, 2010)

ale said:


> [snip]
> ....they got a small batch from Sweden
> [snip]



I'm sure it's just a typo, but Tsumura are made in Japan from Japanese SKS-51 tool steel.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 29, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> I was on Carlton's site the other day and according to the info there they are still selling Tsumura bars badged as their premium line, if anyone can confirm it may help someone get ahold of one that can't get a Total.



AFAIK the Tsumura bars were replaced by the German ones as Matt said, and once they run out they are being replaced by re-branded Oregon Power-Match bars, although IIRC Baileys have some Taiwanese made (Grey) Carlton bars too with an Oregon style single rivet nose.


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 29, 2010)

MCW said:


> The Australian importers have a reasonable amount of Carlton branded Tsumura bars left in stock but only in 20" or left in the Pro Sprocket Nose. All sprocket nosed sizes above that are the German made Carltons or the new Carlton branded Oregon bars.





tdi-rick said:


> AFAIK the Tsumura bars were replaced by the German ones as Matt said, and once they run out they are being replaced by re-branded Oregon Power-Match bars, although IIRC Baileys have some Taiwanese made (Grey) Carlton bars too with an Oregon style single rivet nose.



That's too bad, I might give'em a ring next week to confirm but it makes sense as far as being owned by Oregon but there's no comparing the two as far as quality is concerned.


----------



## Troy G (Jan 29, 2010)

With all this talk about Tsumura bars I did a little digging and found a Laser marked Tsumura bar, a 20" 3/8 pitch .050 gauge large mount Husky for 58.20 Canadian.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jan 29, 2010)

Troy G said:


> With all this talk about Tsumura bars I did a little digging and found a Laser marked Tsumura bar, a 20" 3/8 pitch .050 gauge large mount Husky for 58.20 Canadian.



Cutters Choice had a lot of Laser branded Tsumura bars till around six months or so ago, but they too went to the German/Carlton Sprocket nose bar (branded as Laser) so I'm guessing there is a Carlton tie in just as is with their chain.
Unfortunately for me, they won't ship outside NA.


----------



## MCW (Jan 29, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> That's too bad, I might give'em a ring next week to confirm but it makes sense as far as being owned by Oregon but there's no comparing the two as far as quality is concerned.



Tsumura top notch but nothing wrong with the Oregon Power Match Plus bars that Carlton are now using.


----------



## Ed*L (Jan 29, 2010)

All this makes me glad I bought a few extra Stihl mount superbars last year. Should be good to go for a while, plus I can use the adapter to run them on my 2171 & 371.

Ed


----------



## ale (Feb 4, 2010)

I finally got my hands on a Total/Tilton dealer catalog.

I know it's not easy finding out these part numbers for Total bars online and some dealers don't help as much as others...
I'll be happy to help anyone sort/find part #'s for whatever they need.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone have a new current price for a 32 inch Total light bar? Thanks Dave.


----------



## ale (Feb 4, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> Does anyone have a new current price for a 32 inch Total light bar? Thanks Dave.



sorry but I can't help much on this...

from what my dealer told me, those light bars are not being sold here in the US due to Tilton having "issues" with their quility. They are not in my catalog and I can't find out much about them.


----------



## scotvl (Feb 19, 2010)

Troy G said:


> With all this talk about Tsumura bars I did a little digging and found a Laser marked Tsumura bar, a 20" 3/8 pitch .050 gauge large mount Husky for 58.20 Canadian.




Where was this at link? I'm trying to find a new bar for my 6401 and would prefer somewhere in canada. I've almost bought a couple of bars from Baileys this week but I don't want to get dinged to hard by duty.


----------



## Troy G (Feb 19, 2010)

Scotvl,

Pm inbound.


----------



## scotvl (Mar 11, 2010)

Look what came in the mail today, I have to say thanks to Ale and Troy G for telling me what bars fit my 7900 otherwise I wouldn't have know to bid on this beauty.












Thanks a lot man shes a nice bar, cant wait to finish the 7900 and bury this thing.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 11, 2010)

Something I didn't notice before, the Total/Tsumura bars you fella's have posted pics of use 4 rivets to retain the sprocket on the nose, whereas the Carlton/Tsumura bars use 6 rivets to retain the sprocket bearing ??

What are the numbers on the nose of your Total bars ?


----------



## thechainsawguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Tsumura is updating their tips to the 4 rivet. They believe it will last longer as they did changes inside. 

Dave.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 11, 2010)

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 11, 2010)

I found a Jonsered shop in my area that has Total bars that are stenciled Jonsered. All there display saws were wearing them. If anyone needs the number pm me. Don't expect any bargains though.


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 11, 2010)

Vibes said:


> I found a Jonsered shop in my area that has Total bars that are stenciled Jonsered. All there display saws were wearing them. If anyone needs the number pm me. Don't expect any bargains though.



Same with mine, I think it would be common on the east coast as Tilton is the supplier of both. For those interested the part number for Josered screened Super Bars starts with a J and regular ones start with a T.


----------



## foche911 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Total superbar t838fv4?*

Can anyone tell me what this will fit? Total Superbar T838FV4. It is 20" 3/8 72. I can't find it online.


----------



## foche911 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Total superbar t838fv4?*

Btw, it is black color.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 14, 2011)

*Tsumura bars for Dolmar 7900*

Hi everyone,

I'm dragging this thread back up to ask/plead for information or anyone who might be able to locate me a 24 and 28 or 30" Tsumura sprocket tip bars (I don't give a hoot what brand is printed on them), please?
It's a nightmare trying to find these bars in New Zealand and I really don't want to use anything else on my brand spanking new dolmar7900 that landed recently.

3/8 pitch, .058 (or even .063, although I'm trying to standardise on .058 if possible) gauge. I've tried a few places and they won't sell out of the states. Matt from Aus' has dropped off the face of the Earth or has gotten so fed up with my emails that he's not replying to me any more, so my new dolmar just sits on the shelf, sulking, while my little stihl struggles through some quite hard logs I'm cutting (for the next few weeks anyway) that the dolmar would be ideal for.

Can anyone please help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MCW (Apr 14, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm dragging this thread back up to ask/plead for information or anyone who might be able to locate me a 24 and 28 or 30" Tsumura sprocket tip bars (I don't give a hoot what brand is printed on them), please?
> It's a nightmare trying to find these bars in New Zealand and I really don't want to use anything else on my brand spanking new dolmar7900 that landed recently.
> ...



Nah still here mate. I don't ignore any emails so something must be up at either your end or mine. Maybe you were also trying to sell Viagra in your emails and they were blocked?


----------



## MCW (Apr 14, 2011)

Just shot you a meaningless email Tony. Did you get it?


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 14, 2011)

Old Amish Gent down the road sells them, they are not inexpensive.


Good bars?

+1 here


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 14, 2011)

MCW said:


> Just shot you a meaningless email Tony. Did you get it?


Received thanks.

I could have done without those pics of yourself naked in compromising positions with your dog though. They do nothing for me m8. :msp_confused:

It looks like you just haven't received my last few emails yet I'm getting yours? Odd. Never had a prob' with gmail before.

Cheers, and a big thanks to AS for the PM feature.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 14, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> Something I didn't notice before, the Total/Tsumura bars you fella's have posted pics of use 4 rivets to retain the sprocket on the nose, whereas the Carlton/Tsumura bars use 6 rivets to retain the sprocket bearing ??
> 
> What are the numbers on the nose of your Total bars ?



You'll note the "FV" code rather than the "PV" we are used to seeing: 





I don't know the exact gap between sprocket rivets of the FV noses, but I do wonder if guys who bolt their noses to the their mills wil be OK with this new design as it looks like the rivets are on a tighter radius. Hopefully they can just use smaller diameter bolts if need be.

I did wreck a sprocket while doing too much clueless work cutting at the nose limbing fallen trees near the ground. I wonder if the sprockets themselves will stand up to more abuse by monkeys like me now.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Apr 14, 2011)

*Tsumura bars.*

The new bearing is bigger and should last longer, it probably won't take more abuse. They are fairly hard metal and don't do well when pinched. If you were in BC Canada, I could help you out with bars, but your not, so sorry, Dave.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 15, 2011)

thechainsawguy said:


> The new bearing is bigger and should last longer, it probably won't take more abuse. They are fairly hard metal and don't do well when pinched. If you were in BC Canada, I could help you out with bars, but your not, so sorry, Dave.



PM sent


----------



## wyk (Nov 19, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> I'm sure it's just a typo, but Tsumura are made in Japan from Japanese SKS-51 tool steel.



I've been looking up Total bar info lately and just came across your post here. It's interesting you would say it is Japanese Tool steel, specifically SKS-51 because I have used that metal as a knife maker. That is very high quality metal used for making band saws of all sizes and large knives. It's prone to rusting, though, which would explain why Tsumura put a great finish on the bar. I have a few Bowies I've made and owned that were made out of it. The AISI(US/Intl) equivalent is 'L6' tool steel. 

AISI L6 Knife Steel Composition Analysis Graph And Information Details

I'm currently after a 20" small mount Husky bar.


----------



## Troy G (Nov 19, 2011)

Just an FYI, a company called Cutter's Choice, sells Tsumura made bars as their Laser brand. Most of their small mount Husky stuff was .058 awhile back when I was looking.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 19, 2011)

They have Jonsered dealers over the pond?

That would be your best bet at finding them as far as I know.

And YES the Japanese make very good steel!


----------



## wyk (Nov 19, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> They have Jonsered dealers over the pond?
> 
> That would be your best bet at finding them as far as I know.
> 
> And YES the Japanese make very good steel!



Thanks, mang. I'll be headed back to the states in a couple weeks here. So, I'll be looking for a supplier in the OK, TX area.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know how many different brand names you can find on Tsumura bars, but the tip is the easiest way to tell if you only have pics to look at. They all have that "V" shape tip on them. I have a Tsumura 32" light/tough bar and also a Carlton braned 24" Tsumura. And the Total Superbar is Tsumura as has already been said.

They are the best bars I've ever used as far as wear and durability go. The finish does last a long time also. I have maybe 25 tanks or more on the Carlton.

Here's pics


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 19, 2011)

Baileys had these about a year ago,

24" Carlton branded Tsumura


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought a Total Super bar and it turned out to be 66dl, 3/8, 58ga. 

What a odd dl count.

I have 60, 68, 72 and larger dl counts. No need for inbetween sizes like 64 and 66dl.



.


----------



## Wicked500R (Nov 19, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I bought a Total Super bar and it turned out to be 66dl, 3/8, 58ga.
> 
> What a odd dl count.
> 
> ...


 

That sounds like an 18" .. or .325 drive 16" ?

What mount is it? or what number is stamped on it ?

If I remember, the 24" i had for the Husky 272 required less then the standard 84 link..

I haven't gone to mount it yet but I bet the new 24" bar I got for my 372 will not match the standard drive link count..


----------



## tallguys (Nov 27, 2011)

thechainsawguy said:


> If you were in BC *Canada*, I could help you out with bars, but your not, so sorry, Dave.



Not exactly BC, but still Canada, so PM sent.


----------



## young (Nov 27, 2011)

young said:


> i have a problem:wink2::wink2:
> 
> too bad they arent the light verison :msp_sad:




cant get enough of these.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 27, 2011)

Baileys had some Carlton branded Tsumura bars. 

Got a couple 28", and a 24". The Japanese make the best steel in the world, it shows on them Tsumuras.


----------



## young (Nov 27, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Baileys had some Carlton branded Tsumura bars.
> 
> Got a couple 28", and a 24". The Japanese make the best steel in the world, it shows on them Tsumuras.



they are down to 24in sprocket tip bar, few laminate bars and hard nose bars.


----------



## KTM150xc (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, the Japanese have some of the highest quality steel, if not 'the' highest quality steel ever. Just look at knives, in particular Seki-city, Japan spyderco knives. Best blades availble besides demascus steel that is lol.


----------



## mark360T (Sep 3, 2013)

I. Just picked up an 18" total super bar for my 343 for 20 bux at my local echo dealer. They have one 325 58 78 and a 3/8 58 72 for 20 also.


----------

